# [WIFI] problème d'installe de IPW2200(résolu)

## illog1k

bonjour tout le monde!!

j essai depui quelques temps d'installer mon Wifi sur mon portable ACER Aspire 1693LMI avec ipw2200. Donc pour cela je suis le tuto fourni par http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200.

cependant au moment ou je modprobe ipw2200 j ai une erreur qui m empeche de le chargé...

L'erreur est qu'il trouve des caractère inconnus et/ou que le chemin du module n existe pas...(dsl je suis au travail et j ai pas l erreur exact en tete ^^)

Je voudrais donc savoir si qqn le faisait d une maniere différente??

J edit le post avec le msg d erreur exact des que je rentre...

bonne journée

[Edit1]

Voici l erreur que j obtiens :

```

bash-2.05b# modprobe ipw2200

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211(/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/net/ieee80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter(see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/net/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter(see dmesg)

```

Last edited by illog1k on Sun Jul 24, 2005 10:42 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

t'es en ~x86 ou pas?

si tu ne l'es pas fait le. Pour moi ça a regler les problèmes définitivement.

pourrais tu sinon filer l'erreur que te sors le modprobe? (et aussi dans le dmesg, ne donne pas tout c'est trop long sinon)

[edit] je précise : mets toi en ~x86 QUE pour ce paquet via les fichiers /etc/portage/package.* etc...[/edit]

----------

## illog1k

arf...je suis assez noob sous gentoo dc en fait etre en ~x86 ne me parle po trop...:s

si tu m xplik je regarde ca des que possible...

----------

## Adrien

Comme dit kwenspc, /etc/portage/package.keywords est ton amis.

Tu fais simplement ça:

```
# echo "net-wireless/ipw2200 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

puis un petit:

```
# emerge ipw2200
```

Pour installer la dernière version ~x86  :Wink: 

----------

## illog1k

d'accord je test ca des mon retour a la maison ^^

mais en théorie il devrait emerge que pour les x86 non? ou bien je n ai pas bien compris le truc la?! :Question: 

----------

## illog1k

bon bah en fait je vien d essayer et je remarque une chose:

la touche '<>' ne fonctionne pas sous linux...enfin du moins de mon coté je parle...:s 

PS : qqn pourrait il m xpliquer comment on fait pour copier/coller de la console vers une fenetre et vice versa

----------

## Ey

 *illog1k wrote:*   

> PS : qqn pourrait il m xpliquer comment on fait pour copier/coller de la console vers une fenetre et vice versa

 

Quand tu selectionnes du texte ça le copie et ensuite un click avec le bouton du centre le colle.

----------

## illog1k

ok je pouvais toujours faire du ctrl-c , ctrl-v :/

----------

## illog1k

bon avec un peu de retard voila le dmesg:

```

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: Unknown symbol wireless_spy_update

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw2200: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw2200: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

```

de plus g essayer de faire comme on m a dit 

```

echo "net-wireless/ipw2200 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

et puis 

```

emerge ipw2200

```

j'obtiens "l erreur" suivante :

```

bash-2.05b# emerge ipw2200                                                     

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.6" [ebuild])

```

qu est ce que tout cela signifie t il donc?? -.-

----------

## Ey

Ca siginifie qu'il faut que tu passes ieee80211 en ~x86 aussi car le paquet ~x86 de ipw2200 a besoin d'une version plus récente de ieee80211

```
echo "net-wireless/ieee80211 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## illog1k

j ai suivi le conseil de Ey et voila ce que j'obtien:

```
bash-2.05b# echo "net-wireless/ieee80211 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

bash-2.05b# emerge ieee80211

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the <=net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.4 package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

bash-2.05b# emerge --pretend ieee80211

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <=net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.4 (is blocking net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.3)

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.3 
```

si quelqu'un pouvait m expliquer en meme temps ce que signifie tout ca svp  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Jerem

Voici le récapitulatif des commandes, à taper en root :

```
# echo "net-wireless/ieee80211 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "net-wireless/ipw2200 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge ipw2200
```

Sache aussi que ~x86 n'est pas une architecture à part. Ca veut dire que portage va compiler ça pour un x86, mais en utilisant les toutes dernières versions qui n'ont pas encore été assez testées.

x86 ==> testé, stable

~x86 ==> pas trop testé, mais pas forcément instable non plus. Pour ipw2200, c'est stable.

Par exemple moi, j'ai les pilotes ipw2100 en ~x86 et ça marche très bien depuis des mois.

----------

## illog1k

```
bash-2.05b# echo "net-wireless/ieee80211 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

bash-2.05b# echo "net-wireless/ipw2200 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

bash-2.05b# emerge ipw2200

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.3" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.6" [ebuild])
```

je ne comprends plus trop la?! -.-

----------

## kopp

Dans les nouvelles versions, y a un nouvelle dépendances plus haute pour le firmware, qui elle aussi est masquée en ~x86

donc tu fais aussi

```
echo "net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.3 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keyword
```

et voilà!

----------

## illog1k

en fait je v répeter l opréation avec les paquets qu'il me demande jusqu'a la fin c ca? ^^

----------

## illog1k

snif...

```
bash-2.05b# echo "net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.3 ~86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

bash-2.05b# emerge ipw2200

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.3

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.3" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.6" [ebuild])
```

kesako??? :Shocked:  [/code]

----------

## kopp

oups désolé!

faut que tu aies : net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware ~86 dans ton fichier /etc/portage/package.keyword , et pas net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.3 ~86 : c'est à dire enlevé le '-2.3' à la fin

Donc édites le fichier pour enlever ça  :Smile: 

Désolé c'est ma faute  :Embarassed: 

----------

## illog1k

mais non voyons il n y a pas de problemes ^^

bon bah apré avoir fais tout ce dont on m avait dit voila ce que j obtiens :s :

```
bash-2.05b# echo "net-wireless/ieee80211 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

bash-2.05b# echo "net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

bash-2.05b# echo "net-wireless/ipw2200 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

bash-2.05b# emerge ipw2200

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the <=net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.4 package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.
```

PS : c bien package.keywords ou bien package.keyword ???

----------

## kopp

Oui, c'est bien keywords avec un s, encore désolé, j'utilise la complétion auto dans bash, alors je connais pas exactement des fois.

Pour ton truc, c'est que tu as encore l'ancienne version de ipw2200 d'installée

donc tu fais 

```
emerge -C ipw2200
```

 d'abord, et ensuite 

```
emerge ipw2200
```

Et ça devrait finalement le faire...

----------

## illog1k

c bon aprés avoir fait emerge -C ipw2200 ca re emerge ipw2200 quand je lui demande.

maintenant j ai encore le probleme de départ :

```
bash-2.05b# modprobe ipw2200

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

en ayant fait tout le reste avt...:s

----------

## kopp

2.6.11-gentoo-r9 : ceci correspond il bien à ton noyau, et dans ce cas là, est ce que ton /usr/src/linux pointe bien vers les sources de ce noyau

sinon, copie nous la fin de ce que te renvoie la commande 

```
dmesg
```

----------

## illog1k

oui 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 correspond bien a mon noyau

```
bash-2.05b$ ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 22 Jun  7 23:12 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r9
```

et il a l air de bien pointer.

sinon voila ce que me donne la partie interressante du dmesg

```
ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: Unknown symbol wireless_spy_update

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_freq_to_channel

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw2200: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

ipw2200: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211
```

je n y comprends pas grand chose...-.-

----------

## Jerem

```
modprobe -r ipw2200 et tous les modules qui vont avec 'ieee80211_crypt, ieee80211_crypt_wep, etc...'

emerge -C ipw2200 ieee80211 ipw2200-firmware

reboot

emerge ipw200

modprobe -f ipw2200
```

As-tu hotplug d'installé ? Il est nécessaire.

As-tu le Wireless dans le noyau ?

----------

## illog1k

hotplug est installé et le wireless est activé dans le noyau...:s

je test immédiatement ce que tu m a di

[Edit1]

```
bash-2.05b# modprobe -r ipw2200

WARNING: Error removing firmware_class (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/base/firmware_class.ko): Kernel does not have module unloading support

WARNING: Error removing ieee80211_crypt (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko): Kernel does not have module unloading support
```

moi ca me parait normal vu que quand j ai modprobe ipw2200 n a pas marché mais de la a etre sur que ca soit normal...-.-

[Edit2]

j ai fais tout ce que tu m a dis et voila ce que j obtiens :

```
bash-2.05b# modprobe -f ipw2200

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

 :Confused: 

----------

## illog1k

je viens de remarquer une chose mais je ne sais pas si elle a son importance.

en fait je vien de remarquer que

```
bash-2.05b# modprobe ipw2200

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

ici il cherche a aller dans 2.6.11-gentoo-r9.

alors que mon noyau pointe vers

```
bash-2.05b# ls -l /usr/src/linux  

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 22 Jun  7 23:12 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r9
```

est ce que ca a son importance ou c'est completement deisoire???

----------

## kopp

Je suppose que tu te poses la question quant à la présence de 'linux-' devant.

Dans ce cas là, non ça n'a pas d'importance.

Mon avis est que : ton dossier linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 pourrait tout aussi bien s'appeler bidule, l'identification du noyau doit être contenue quelque part dans ce dossier, et ça là que ça cherche

Mais sinon, pourquoi n'essaie tu pas de mettre à jour ton noyau pour une version plus récente ? à moins que cette version soit la dernière disponible dans la branche stable....

----------

## illog1k

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Mais sinon, pourquoi n'essaie tu pas de mettre à jour ton noyau pour une version plus récente ? à moins que cette version soit la dernière disponible dans la branche stable....

 

d'accord je suis pour mais je ne sais pas comment faire... :Embarassed:  si qqn pouvait m expliquer ^^

----------

## kopp

Ben, d'abord, tu mets à jour ton arborescence portage si c'est pas déjà fait:

```
emerge sync
```

Ensuite, tu peux tout mettre à jour : 

```
emerge -uavD world
```

ou alors juste ton noyau : 

```
emerge -u gentoo-sources
```

Ensuite, en root bien sûr,

```
cd /usr/scr/

rm linux

ln -sf /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 linux
```

Apparemment c'est là dernière version en stable sur x86, sinon tu te conformes à ce que tu as

Ensuite, si tu utilises genkernel, je ne sais pas exactement, mais en gros je pense que tu reprends la procédure du handbook

Sinon, si tu le fais à la main normalement tu as juste à faire ça :

```
cd linux

make oldconfig

make

make modules_install

make install

```

Après il faudra que tu re'emerge tes pilotes ipw vu que tu as changé de noyau

de meme que tes pilotes vidéos (emerge nvidia-kernel si nvidia, ou emerge ati-drives si ati --> dans ce dernier cas, attention aux soucis possibles)

Edit : ah oui bien sur, une fois que tu as installé ton nouveau noyau, il faut que tu rebootes pour qu'il soit pris en compte!

----------

## illog1k

d'ailleur une tite question:

poru l installation j ai configurer le kernel a la main est ce mieu ou bien genkernel est mieu?

----------

## kopp

Ben, le faire à la main, c'est mieux, comme ça tu sais exactement ce que tu mets, et tu peux choisir strictement le necessaire.

Par contre, ça prend plus de temps, c'est plus risqué de t'en faire perdre encore plus

(il n'y a rien de dangereux, si ce n'est d'aboutir à un noyau non bootable si on met trop n'importe quoi, mais c'est loin d'être irreversible)

Avec genkernel, ça va vite, et c'est moins rebutant...

----------

## illog1k

je vien de mettre a jour le kernel et j ai re-emerge ipw2200 mais quand j essai de le modprobe voila ce que j obtiens:

```
thomas-lt linux # modprobe ipw2200

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

il a l air de pointer vers le mauvais noyau non? comment je fais pour qu'il pointe sur le nouveau???

----------

## BuBuaBu

Pour info la version 1.0.5 est buggué. utilisé la 1.0.6

Mais avant il faut deinstallé les versions antérieurs : depuis la 1.0.5 ieee80211 est independant.

----------

## illog1k

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Pour info la version 1.0.5 est buggué. utilisé la 1.0.6
> 
> Mais avant il faut deinstallé les versions antérieurs : depuis la 1.0.5 ieee80211 est independant.

 

 :Embarassed: 

je n ai rien compris du tout...:s enfin je ne comprends pas et je ne sais pas comment faire  :Embarassed: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

tu utilise quelle version de ipw2200 ?

Je l'ai installé ce matin je devrais reussir a t'aider

----------

## illog1k

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> tu utilise quelle version de ipw2200 ?
> 
> Je l'ai installé ce matin je devrais reussir a t'aider

 

alors la aucune idée... :Neutral:  je me contente de faire emerge ipw2200 :s (et oui pur noob...-.-)

----------

## BuBuaBu

tape :

```

emerge -p ipw2200

```

et donne moi ce qu'il dit

----------

## illog1k

voila ce que ca me donne :

```
 emerge -p ipw2200

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.6  
```

----------

## BuBuaBu

lorsque tu tape 

```

emerge ipw2200

```

il compile sans erreur ?

sinon après avoir fait un modprobe ipw2200

tu peu me donner dmesg ?[/code]

----------

## illog1k

oui il compile sans erreur

message du dmesg apré le modprobe :

```
ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: Unknown symbol wireless_spy_update

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_freq_to_channel

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw2200: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

ipw2200: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211
```

----------

## BuBuaBu

tu a quelle version de ieee80211 ?

----------

## illog1k

```
emerge -p ieee80211

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.3
```

----------

## BuBuaBu

je viens de relire le posr en entier.

La dernière chose que je peu te demandé c'est si tu a activé dans le kernel

les crypto AES, ARC4 et Michael MIC

----------

## illog1k

je vien de mettre a jour le kernel(2.6.12-gentoo-r9) et j ai re-emerge ipw2200 mais quand j essai de le modprobe voila ce que j obtiens:

```
thomas-lt linux # modprobe ipw2200

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

il a l air de pointer vers le mauvais noyau non? comment je fais pour qu'il pointe sur le nouveau???

----------

## BuBuaBu

verifie que /usr/src/linux pointe bien vers les sources de ton kernel.

puis essai ceci :

```

emerge -C ipw2200

emerge -C ieee80211

emerge ipw2200

```

----------

## illog1k

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> je viens de relire le posr en entier.
> 
> La dernière chose que je peu te demandé c'est si tu a activé dans le kernel
> 
> les crypto AES, ARC4 et Michael MIC

 

oui c'est déja fais...:s

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 31 Jul 24 02:05 /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6
```

donc si je me trompe pas mon noyau pointe vers le bon fichier non?

sinon voila ce que ca me donne apré avoir fais ce que tu m a dis :

```
 modprobe ipw2200

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

----------

## BuBuaBu

oui, il me semble, du moins c'est pas celui indiqué dans dmesg.

donc reinstall completement ipw :

```

emerge -C ipw2200 

emerge -C ieee80211 

emerge ipw2200 
```

----------

## illog1k

je vien juste de le faire...:s

je ne sais pas si ca peut aider mais voila :

```
 ls -l /lib/modules/                 

total 8

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4096 Jul 24 03:35 2.6.11-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Jul 24 03:40 2.6.12-gentoo-r6
```

----------

## BuBuaBu

tu peu poster le .config de ton kernel?

----------

## illog1k

quel partie??? pcq il est enorme sinon...-.-

----------

## BuBuaBu

eu, tu me le mail : #####

je compare avec le mien, a mon avis ca a un rapport avec la crypto.Last edited by BuBuaBu on Sun Jul 24, 2005 12:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## illog1k

voila c est parti

merci ^^

----------

## BuBuaBu

les truc de la crypto sont en module, je pense qu'il faudrait le chargé avant ipw2200.

Perso, je les compile en dans le kernel (pas de modules).

----------

## illog1k

j ai aussi essayer de les activer seulement dans le kernel ms ca n avait rien changer...je retente!

----------

## illog1k

nop ca ne change rien...:'(

```
 modprobe ipw2200

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

dmesg :

```
ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: Unknown symbol wireless_spy_update

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_freq_to_channel

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw2200: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

ipw2200: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

```

----------

## BuBuaBu

ta essaié une maj de wireless-tools? perso j'ai la -27-r1

----------

## illog1k

je pense etre sur les dernieres versions de wireless tools

```
 emerge -p wireless-tools

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-27-r1
```

----------

## BuBuaBu

bon, j'ai identifié le problème, il provient bien du kernel :

dans linux/wireless.h

on a la fonction void   wireless_spy_update (struct net_device *dev, unsigned char *address, struct iw_quality *wstats)

Désolé de te demandé ca mais tu install bien le kernel apprès le compiler??

----------

## illog1k

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> bon, j'ai identifié le problème, il provient bien du kernel :
> 
> dans linux/wireless.h
> 
> on a la fonction void   wireless_spy_update (struct net_device *dev, unsigned char *address, struct iw_quality *wstats)
> ...

 

euh... bon en fait ce ke je fais c est :

1. cd /usr/src/linux

2. make menuconfig ( et apré je fais ce dont j ai besoin)

3. make && make modules_install

4. cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

    cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

    cp .config /boot/config-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

5. reboot

il me manques qqch??je doi faire autre chose??

----------

## BuBuaBu

tu boot avec grub? il boot bien sur ce kernel et pas l'ancien ?

regarde /boot/grub/grub.conf

si kernel /kernel... est l'ancien, duplique ls ligne entre title et kernel, et fait le pointer vers le nouveau

----------

## BuBuaBu

tape uname -r pour savoir le kernel en cours d'utilisation

----------

## illog1k

```
uname -r

2.6.11-gentoo-r9

```

il boot sur l ancien comme tu px le voir je le change de suite

[EDIT]

c'est bon j arrive a modprobe ipw2200 ^^ enfin ^^ 

MERCI A TOUS  :Wink: 

par contre une fois que je modprobe ipw2200, l ethernet ne marche plus...-.- et je ne peux pas alllumer le switch de mon wifi...-.-

----------

## BuBuaBu

ethernet ne marche pas ?? précise.

pour allumer t sur que ce n'est pas seulement la led qui ne s'allume pas ? par default elle ne s'allume pas, il faut faire modprobe ipw2200 LED=1

----------

## illog1k

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> ethernet ne marche pas ?? précise.

 

bah une fois que je modprobe ipw2200 et bien le net ne marche plus donc je suppose que le modules tg3 que j utilise pour ma carte ethernet "se bloque".

tg3 est autoload

```
 /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

il est chargé dedans... mais si je rajoute un autre module je ne peux plus utiliser mon ethernet...:s

[EDIT1]

bon bah ej vien de modprobe a nouveau et en fait pas de pb...:s coup de mal chance surement (ou pur newbie tout simplement lol)!!!

par contre qd j essai avec la led ca ne marche pas...:

```
 modprobe ipw2200 LED=1               

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

----------

## BuBuaBu

il faut entrer les modules en colone, je ne comprend pas pkoi ca bloquerai l'ethernet. C'est pas un problème de dhcp plustot?

----------

## illog1k

bon bah en fait si... qd je rajoute ipw2200 dans mon fichier /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 en colonne evidemment  :Wink:  et bien je n arrive plus a me connecter a l aide de l ethernet...-.- par contre quand je fais un modprobe mon ethernet marhce toujours... :Shocked: 

sinon bah faut que j arrive a config mon wifi now  :Wink: 

----------

## illog1k

bah finalement je ne comprends plus trop...:s

quand je rajoute ipw2200 a mes modules, ma connexion ethernet ne marche pas tout le temps...

je m explique. Quand je demarre sous linux avec le modules tg3 seulement mon ethernet marche nickel, une fois que je modprobe ipw2200 il arrive que par moment ma connexion ethernet ne marche plus; et c est de meme quand je rajoute dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

 :Neutral: 

----------

## yesi

salut,

que donne les commandes "lsmod", "iwconfig"?

t'as aussi le module "ieee80211_crypt" changé au démarrage?

----------

## illog1k

lsmod

```
 lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipw2200               176776  - 

ieee80211              45316  - 

ieee80211_crypt         4616  - 

tg3                    95140  - 
```

iwconfig

```
iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      radio off  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00   

          Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power=off   

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

